# My boys and girls



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Baggio and Gabby









Calli and Quinny as a puppy









Evie









Quinny (Evie's son)









Evie and two of her sons (from l to r Quinny, Evie and Neo)









Neo and Emma (my niece) at Crufts









Harleyfudge









Ono (on the right, with An'Me who is now running free at Rainbow Bridge)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Your bergies still fasinate(sp) me, fabulous looking dogs.*


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks hun! Is that your new house in your sig? If so I'm envious!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Lovely pets you have....beautiful pics.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you Free Spirit!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

There great piccys..

I loved the siamese cats ..i was singing " we are siamese if you please "...lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning pics and beautiful pets..


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

your dogs are lovely.
id never seen that brea b4 till i watched somethin on animal planet. a man had one of these as a gaurd dog and someone reported him to the animal authorities saying he was lookin after it and it was all matted.
as you can guess the inspectors were very surprised he he


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

hayleyb said:


> your dogs are lovely.
> id never seen that brea b4 till i watched somethin on animal planet. a man had one of these as a gaurd dog and someone reported him to the animal authorities saying he was lookin after it and it was all matted.
> as you can guess the inspectors were very surprised he he


Heh heh - we've had some funny looks when we've been out walking too - especially when the coat is just starting cos it really looks as if it is matted and uncared for then!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful Pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> There great piccys..
> 
> I loved the siamese cats ..i was singing " we are siamese if you please "...lol


heh heh - funny you should say that - when they were kitties they used to lay in front of the fire and their tails were never still - just like the two siamese in the film - we used to call it "tail talking"


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments - I've given out as much rep as the system will let me give (even though it probably doesn't count yet cos I'm a newbie) and I'll give some rep to those of you I've missed tomorrow when it lets me give more!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I have to Agree with Janice!
Them dogs are something else hun.. and i haven't forgot our little date on the beach one day.. I so wanna meet the Marley Pups!!
Thx for posting hun, they are totally stunning!


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, very interesting breed.
Would love to meet one.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Thanks hun! Is that your new house in your sig? If so I'm envious!


*Oh i wish it was lol. thats the house we will be staying in when we go to wales next saturday. 2 whole weeks of heaven.*


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Spellweaver your Bergie's are stunning as are your border's, I especially like the headstudy it's fab.
lovely dogs and well taken care of.

take care
Sarah


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Awww wow they are all gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all gorgeous, , ,


----------



## bmxwidow (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh wow your dogs are gorgeous and Evie is so like my Megan. Beautiful x


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

Stunning niece! How old is she? Nice pic's!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Varkhond said:


> Stunning niece! How old is she? Nice pic's!


Heh heh - this made me chuckle! She's 17, and I also think she is stunning - but then I'm biased!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

100% Gorgeous! The Collies are facinating! <3
Lovely cats too xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful dogs.
They are all stunning.
Last couple of pics are very odd looking dogs  - (Lovely cats as well)


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Absolutely stunning dogs. I'd never heard of Bergamascos before I went to discover dogs last year and they had a couple there they're very interesting looking dogs. The collies are beautiful too.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow beautiful fur family you have.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> Absolutely stunning dogs. I'd never heard of Bergamascos before I went to discover dogs last year and they had a couple there they're very interesting looking dogs. The collies are beautiful too.


Oooh - unless you went on the Sunday, it was probably me n mine you saw!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I was there on the Saturday thats really awesome. Your dogs look even more impressive in the flesh than in pictures we didn't get a chance to go over to the stall though it was near the end of the day.


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

wow great piccies


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow what beautiful dogs you have. I assume that they were also playing in the mud.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

sarahberra said:


> Wow what beautiful dogs you have. I assume that they were also playing in the mud.


Thankyou for saying they were beautiful! No, they hadn't been laying in the mud. :blink::confused5:


----------

